# Filter für Teich - ca. 4 m³



## jansen75 (8. Apr. 2020)

Hallo,

mein erster Beitrag hier und natürlich gleich mit Fragen.

Wir haben einen Gartenteich ohne Fische. Eventuell sollen später mal welchen Einzug halten.
Größe des Gartenteiches: ca. 4 m³ bei einer Tiefe von max. 80 cm.
Bisher haben wir diesen Teich immer ohne Technik betrieben, mehr schlecht als recht, er verschlammte immer und es bildeten sich schnell Algen.
Diesen Zustand wollen wir verbessern und eine Filteranlage installieren.
Ich dachte an einen Durchlauffilter, aufgrund der besseren Wirkungsweise als bei einem Druckfilter. Ist dem so?

Gedacht habe ich an folgendes Komplettset:
https://www.oase-teichbau.de/oase-biosmart-set-14000#description
Im ersten Moment wirkt die Anlage für unseren Teich überdimensioniert, andererseits habe ich hier bereits gelesen, dass ein Filter eigentlich nie zu groß sein kann. Außerdem möchten wir uns die Option offen halten eventuell mal Fische anzusiedeln.

Den Durchlauffilter wurde ich so am Teichrand positionieren, dass der Auslauf direkt in einen kleinen Bachlauf mündet und so das Wasser zurück in den Teich fließt.

Ich würde mich über Meinungen zu meinem Vorhaben freuen, insbesondere zu der Filterauswahl.

Gruß Jan


----------



## DbSam (8. Apr. 2020)

Hallo Jan,

wenn Du so fragst, dann würde ich eher zu einem 14000er Filtomatic  raten.
Der große Vorteil gegenüber einem Bisosmart ist der automatische Schlammaustrag. Die Schwämme setzen sich nicht so schnell zu und dadurch werden die Wartungsintervalle stark verlängert.
Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, dass man das Dingens bis zu zwei Drittel der Höhe im Erdboden versenken und die Technik deshalb optisch besser versteckt werden kann.

Von einem Bachlauf  am Filter würde ich im allgemeinen wegen den dadurch verursachten größeren Temperaturschwankungen abraten. Es sei denn, er ist wirklich sehr kurz. Keinen großartigen Wasserfall konstruieren, denke an die dauernde Geräuschentwicklung.
(Richtige Bachläufe sollten immer mit einer separaten Pumpe betrieben werden. Dazu muss aber auch der Bachlauf so gestaltet werden, dass dieser nicht trocken fällt, wenn die Pumpe nicht läuft.)

Ansonsten ist der Teich auch für Goldfische relativ klein.
Für Goldelritzen o.ä. aber durchaus geeignet, wenn er geschützt liegt und im Winter nicht durchfrieren kann.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## jansen75 (8. Apr. 2020)

Hallo,

Danke für Deine Rückmeldung.
Der 14000er Filtomatic ist sicherlich komfortabler, allerdings auch 3 x so teuer... Der BioSmart 14000 hat mehr Filter, ist dort dann auch die Reinigungsleistung besser?
Wie oft müssen denn so ca. die Filter manuell gereinigt werden?

Das Eingraben stellt für mich kein Entscheidungskriterium dar, da ich das Gerät oberirdisch stehen lassen will um eine gewisse Auslaufhöhe für die Wiedereinspeisung in den Teich zu haben. Der BioSmart 14000 wäre auch zu 1/3 eingrabbar, so dass dieser 30 cm aus der Erde rausschauen wurde. Aufgrund des Bodenablaufes wäre aber ein Eingraben wahrscheinlich nicht sinnvoll...

Was meinst Du mit Temperaturschwankungen am Bachlauf?
Ich meinte eigentlich eine ganz kurzen "Bachlauf", quasi eine etwas verschönerte Version der Wiedereinspeisung in den Teich. Ich würde den Filter so aufstellen, dass sich der Auslauf ca. 50 cm neben dem Teich befindet (vielleicht 15-20 über der Wasseroberfläche) und diesen Bereich halt etwas "ausgestalten".

Eine Frage noch zu den Filtern:
Ich habe gelesen, dass von natürlichem Material (Lavagestein, Zeolith) im Allgemeinen abgeraten wird, da diese Materialien ziemlich schnell gesättigt sind und sich auch nicht reinigen lassen (so wie künstliches Material) und demzufolge in kurzen Intervallen ausgetauscht werden müssen.
Kann das jemand bestätigen bzw. hat praktische Erfahrungen damit?
Die meisten Filter haben Filterschwämme, es gibt wohl auch noch Filterbürsten. Warum kommen diese scheinbar so selten zu Einsatz?

Danke für die Beantwortung meiner doch vielen Fragen.

Gruß Jan


----------



## DbSam (8. Apr. 2020)

Hallo Jan,

ob der Biosmart mehr Filterfläche hat, da müsste man mal genau nachrechnen.
Die Schwämme vom Filtomatic sind größer als die vom Biosmart.
Wenn der Preis Deine Entscheidung bestimmt, dann ist das halt so.

Im ersten Beitrag hattest Du nichts von der Länge des Bachlaufes geschrieben, deshalb meine Bemerkung dazu.
Ich hatte aber auch geschrieben, dass es an einem kurzem Bachlauf nichts auszusetzen gibt.

Zu den anderen Fragen:
Ich wüsste nicht, warum an dem Teich Deiner Größe Lavagestein oder Zeolith zum Einsatz kommen sollte. (übrigens: Zeolith kann man im Salzwasser wieder aufbereiten ...)
Ein ordentlich dimensionierter Schwammfilter und genügend Umwälzung sollte bei dieser Teichgröße ausreichend sein. Das erfordert auch eine ausreichende Schlauchdimension von mindestens 1,5''.
Ansonsten müsste man sich auch "den Kopf über die Teichgröße zerbrechen" ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## jansen75 (8. Apr. 2020)

An der Größe des Teichs ist aufgrund der vorhandenen Substanz und der Grundstücksgröße nichts zu ändern.
Alternativ habe ich noch folgendes System gefunden:
* defekter Link entfernt *

Preislich im gleichen Bereich, die UVC-Lampe ist mit 18 Watt stärker (statt 11 Watt bei Oase). Die Reinigung erfolgt u.a. mit "Bio-Balls". Was muss ich mir darunter vorstellen?
Wie ist dabei der Verschleiß, d.h. wie oft müssen diese ausgetauscht werden?
Wie oft müssen eigentlich generell die Filterschwämme ausgetauscht werden?

Das Produkt von T.I.P gibt es auch als kleinere Version für Teiche bis 10 m³. Kostet dann ca. 100,-- Euro weniger.

Zu welcher Größe kann man generell raten bei einem 4 m³ Teich mit paar kleinen Fischen? Faustformel ist ja wohl bei Fischbesatz nur noch 50 % der genannten maximalen Teichgröße anzusetzen. Oder soll man lieber gleich viel höher ran gehen? Mit meiner Auswahl der großen Filter bin ich ja bei 50 bzw. 100 % über den Herstellerempfehlungen.


----------



## DbSam (8. Apr. 2020)

Hallo Jan,

anscheinend hast Du Dir ein preisliches Limit gesetzt.
Dann kannst Du halt auch nur Filter innerhalb dieses Limits auswählen. 
Eine wirkliche Hilfe fällt dann sehr schwer, zumindest mir.

Bei dem obigen Angebot vermisse ich den Stromverbrauch der Pumpe ...
Ebenso ist der Schlauch als eher 'zu dünn' einzustufen.
"Bio-Balls" - vermutlich eine Art __ Hel-X. Vielleicht solch ein Zeugs.
Ansonsten kenne ich den Filter nicht ...



jansen75 schrieb:


> Wie oft müssen eigentlich generell die Filterschwämme ausgetauscht werden?


Laut (fast) allen Filterherstellern: Jährlich
Man kann aber die Schwämme auch jährlich ordentlich und ausdauernd auskneten, bis nur noch klares Wasser heraus kommt.
Natürlich sollten die Schwämme vor dem Zerfall ersetzt werden.




jansen75 schrieb:


> Zu welcher Größe kann man generell raten bei einem 4 m³ Teich mit paar kleinen Fischen?


Mit der Faustformel liegst Du schon im richtigen Bereich. Etwas höher ist auch nicht falsch.

Der Rest obliegt Dir und Deinem Wille "Geld oder Zeit" zu opfern und dem eigenen Anspruch an den Teich und dessen Wasser.



Gruß Carsten


----------



## Lion (8. Apr. 2020)

jansen75 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Gedacht habe ich an folgendes Komplettset:
> https://www.oase-teichbau.de/oase-biosmart-set-14000#description
> ...



hallo Jan,
das Oase Set ist nicht überdimensioniert, sondern kann für deine Teichgröße gut passen.
Warum ?  Pumpe fördert lt. Hersteller ca. 3400 ltr. Std, da sie etwas Höhenunterschied bewältigen muß wird die Leistung dementsprechend reduziert.
Somit wird dein Teichwasser nicht 1mal pro Std. umgewälzt, könnte jedoch bei sehr kleinem Fischbesatz und kleine Fische reichen.

Wäre ein Komplettset, welches für Dich interessant sein kann.

Viel Spaß und Freude am Teich
wünscht Léon

PS:  BioBalls sind wie Carsten schreibt, eine Art __ Hel-X, aber die Menge und Größe ist hier nicht überzubewerten.
PS: Bilder sind immer gut


----------



## troll20 (8. Apr. 2020)

Wenn auf einem Filter steht für 10.000 Liter mit Koi Besatz dann bedeutet es ungefähr so viel wie dieser Filter eignet sich für Teiche bis 5.000 Liter ohne Fische im Innenraum.  
Sorry aber wenn du dir die größen anschaust und mit Aquarienfiltern vergleichst wo kein Eintrag durch Umwelteinflüsse stattfindet dann weißt ungefähr worauf ich raus will


----------



## jansen75 (15. Apr. 2020)

So mal eine kurze Rückmeldung von mir:
1. Ich habe nochmal nachgemessen und gerechnet. Der Teich hat wahrscheinlich eher nur ca. 3 cbm. Genau weiß ich es erst wenn ich ihn am Wochenende neu befülle.
2. Bestellt habe ich mir jetzt den Filter Oase Biosmart 16000 mit der Pumpe 3500E. Filter gemäß Datenblatt für 16/8/4 cbm (ohne Fische/mit Fische/mit Kois). Pumpe hat eine Leistung von 3500 l/h.

Ich hoffe jetzt nicht das die Anlage zu groß ist, vielleicht hat der Teich ja auch nur 2,5 cbm.
Ein paar Goldfische o.ä. sollen später dann in den Teich, so dass der Filter dann für 8 cbm angegeben ist.

Was meinen die Experten?

P.S. Wird mir bei der Pumpenleistung das Wasser "unruhig" werden?


----------



## Teichfreund77 (15. Apr. 2020)

Die Pumpe schaft die 3500l in der Stunde nur ohne Widerstand  als bei Förderhöhe 0.
Je nachdem wie hoch du Förderst und wie lang und dick der Schlauch ist gehen dort auch einige Liter verloren.
Ganz Grob kann man wohl zwischen 2000-2800l in der Stunde ausgehen.
Das sollte dann passen.

Fische sind für den kleinen Teich nur sehr bedingt geeignet.
Für Goldfische ist er viel zu klein, der Teich sollte dann min. 5000l haben, sonst ist das eher Quälerei.

Schönen Abend


----------



## jansen75 (16. Apr. 2020)

Hallo,

die Förderhöhe der Pumpe beträgt ca. 50 cm von OK Wasseroberfläche bis zum Einlauf des Filters. Die Förderhöhe wird doch von OK Wasseroberfläche gemessen?
Schlauch ist ein 1,5 Zoll, 5 m lang.
Ist die Anlage überdimensioniert oder passend?


----------



## PeBo (16. Apr. 2020)

jansen75 schrieb:


> Ist die Anlage überdimensioniert oder passend?


Ein „überdimensioniert“ gibt es da nicht! Bei der geringen Teichgröße sollte das schon passen. Ich hatte den Filter auch mal (als Teich und Fische noch kleiner waren). Gefallen hat mir dabei, dass man sich beim Auspressen der Schwämme die Finger nicht schmutzig macht. An dem Schmutzwasserauslauf hatte ich einen langen Schlauch der zu einer tiefer stehenden Mörtelwanne führte. Das war recht praktisch, dort konnte ich mein Gießwasser entnehmen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## jansen75 (16. Apr. 2020)

So ich habe jetzt schon mal vorsorglich die Bedienungsanleitung vom Biosmart 16000 studiert und folgende Fragen:
1. Der Ablauf ist mit DN 70 angegeben. Passt ein HT-Rohr DN 75 aus dem Baumarkt da drauf?
2. Es ist angegeben, dass der Filter mit dem Ablauf maximal 1 m über OK Teichwasser stehen soll. Warum?
3. Es ist angegeben, dass der Filter mindestens 2 m vom Ufer entfernt stehen soll. Warum?
4. Ist beim Reinigungsablauf ein Schieber vorhanden oder wie funktioniert das wenn man das schmutzige Wasser ablaufen lassen will?

Vielleicht hat ja jemand Antworten zu diesen Fragen und/oder genau den gleichen Filter.

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## PeBo (17. Apr. 2020)

Hallo Jan.

Zu 1: Ja, HT Rohr passt!

Zu 2: Wird wahrscheinlich empfohlen um nicht soviel Pumpenleistung zu verlieren — je geringer der Höhenunterschied desto besser ist der Wirkungsgrad.

Zu 3: Der Filter hat eine integrierte UVC- Lampe die mit Netzspannung betrieben wird. Deshalb der Abstand zum Wasser.

Zu 4: Soweit ich mich erinnere war da kein Schieber oder Absperrhahn dabei — aber ein Schlauchendstück mit Schraubdeckel. Das funktioniert jedenfalls auch.

Gruß Peter


----------



## jansen75 (17. Apr. 2020)

Danke Peter!
zu 4.: Weißt Du noch wie lang das Schlauchstück ist? Das wird man doch bei Bedarf bestimmt verlängern können?

Gruß Jan


----------



## PeBo (17. Apr. 2020)

Hallo Jan,
mit dem „Schlauchendstück“ meinte ich ein Kunststoffteil welches auf einen Schlauch aufgesteckt und mit einer Schlauchschelle befestigt wird. Der Schlauch gehört nicht dazu. Man muss dann auch noch die Reduzierung entsprechend des verwendeten Schlauchs einkürzen.

Bestelle einfach den Schlauch von der Pumpe zum Filter entsprechend länger!

Gruß Peter


----------



## jansen75 (17. Apr. 2020)

Hallo Peter,

ich glaube wir reden aneinander vorbei.
Ich meinte die Ablass-Schraube um den Filter zu entleeren. Dort gibt es keinen Schieber o.ä.? Wenn ich den Schraubverschluss von Hand öffne, dann würde mir ja gleich die dreckige Brühe entgegenkommen ohne das ich einen Schlauch o.ä. montieren kann...

Als Schlauch von der Pumpe zum Filter habe ich mir einen 1,5 Zoll Schlauch bestellt. Ich denke je größer der Schlauchdurchmesser, desto geringer der Druck auf den Filter und umso besser.


----------



## PeBo (17. Apr. 2020)

Hallo Jan, nein das ist schon richtig. Anstelle des Deckels kommt ein Winkelanschlussstück dann der Schlauch (1,5 Zoll ist gut) und auf die andere Seite ein gerades Anschlussstück und darauf wird dein Deckel geschraubt. Soweit ich mich erinnere, waren die Teile (bis auf den Schlauch) damals dem Filter beigelegt. Ich kann mich aber auch irren, ist schließlich schon etliche Jahre her.

Hier zur Verdeutlichung — diese Teile meine ich:
https://www.teich-filter.eu/anschluesse

Und so sieht das bei mir zur Zeit aus:
 
Entschuldigung, habe ich jetzt nicht extra sauber gemacht! Das mit dem Absperrhahn ist natürlich praktisch.

Gruß Peter


----------



## PeBo (17. Apr. 2020)

Nachtrag:
Ich habe gerade noch eine Explosionsdarstellung des Filters gefunden:
  

Unter Position 8 siehst du die Teile die ich meine. Anscheinend gehören sie auch jetzt noch zum Lieferumfang.

Gruß Peter


----------



## jansen75 (17. Apr. 2020)

Danke!
So richtig verstehe ich die Explosionszeichnung noch nicht.
Auf jeden Fall ist der Filter wenn er kommt unten so verschlossen, dass auch ohne zusätzlichen Schlauch mit Hahn nichts unten rausläuft?
Ich lasse mich mal überraschen.


----------



## jansen75 (21. Apr. 2020)

So wieder mal ein Update von mir:
Am vergangenen WE sollte der Teich gereinigt und die Filteranlage aufgebaut werden. Kurzum: Daraus wurde nichts, denn beim Neubepflanzen habe ich zwei Löcher in der 18 Jahre alten PVC-Teichfolie gefunden. Aufgrund des Alters der Folie und da auch der gesamte Uferbereich schon freigelegt war und der Teich auch nicht die erforderliche Mindesttiefe hatte (keine Tiefzone), haben wir uns dazu entschlossen die Folie samt Vlies zu entfernen und den Teich teilweise tiefer auszuheben zur Schaffung einer Tiefzone.
Ich denke, dann wird der Teich auch seine 4 m³ haben.
Neue Folie und neues Vlies ists schon bestellt (PVC 1 mm + 300 g Vlies - haben hier ausschließlich sandige Böden).

Eine Frage hätte ich noch zum Bau der Kapillarsperre am Ufer:
Geplant ist die Teichfolie die Böschung hochzuziehen und dann waagerecht Richtung Ufer (noch unterhalb des geplanten Wasserspiegels) ca. 20 cm breit zu ziehen. Oben drauf eine Abdeckung aus flachen Natursteinen (im Mittel ca. 5 cm hoch - diese würden dann teilweise noch im Wasser liegen). Hinter dieser Natursteinabdeckung dann die Folie bis Oberkannte der Natursteine senkrecht nach oben ziehen und auf der Rückseite der Folie eine zweite Reihe anordnen. Im Prinzip befindet sich dann der senkrechte Teil der Folie zwischen den beiden Steinreihen.
Der Vorteil dieser Ausführung wäre, ich habe keine schwarze Teichfolie oberhalb des Wasserspiegels sichtbar.
Funktioniert diese Ausbildung der Kapillarsperre?


----------



## DbSam (21. Apr. 2020)

jansen75 schrieb:


> PVC 1 mm


Hhhhhmmm, ...

Wenn der Preis die Folienstärke regeln soll - ok.
Wenn die zukünftige Stabilität, Haltbarkeit und einfachere Teichpflege entscheidend sind, dann würde ich auf gute 1,5 mm (v.a. gewebeverstärkte Folie) umsteigen wollen. So lange das noch geht.


LG Carsten


----------



## PeBo (21. Apr. 2020)

Die Ausführung mit der Kapillarsperre ist eigentlich ideal, es darf sich nur nichts verschieben.
Warte nach Befüllung des Teiches noch 2-3 Wochen bis zum endgültigen abschneiden der Folie (grob kürzen natürlich schon vorher). Je nachdem kann sich der Untergrund noch etwas setzen, dadurch rutscht die Folie nach.

Gruß Peter


----------



## jansen75 (21. Apr. 2020)

Hier noch mal eine Skizze wie ich mir den Teichrand vorstelle. Im Prinzip müsste das das gleiche Prinzip sein, wenn man dieses Fertigteil-Uferband verwendet. Nach meinem Verständnis macht das ja auch nichts anderes als die Folie in der senkrechten Position halten.

Die Standardlösung die man sonst so findet ist immer mit noch einem zusätzlichen mit Kies verfüllten "Graben" hinter der ersten Folienhochführung. Hinter dem "Graben" wird dann die Folie nochmals hochgeführt.
Welchen Sinn hat dieser Graben?
Oder ersetzt quasi meine hintere Steinreihe diesen Graben?


----------



## DbSam (21. Apr. 2020)

... viele basteln sich einen Ufergraben.

Wenn Du das so wie im Bild ausführst, dann ist das korrekt.



Gruß Carsten


----------



## PeBo (21. Apr. 2020)

Genauso hatte ich mir das deiner Beschreibung nach auch vorgestellt - wie gesagt ideal. Die Folie ist UV geschützt und über die senkrechte Kante kann dir nichts entweichen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## jansen75 (21. Apr. 2020)

Noch eine Frage:
Falten lassen sich ja nicht verhindern. Wenn ich o.g. Skizze eine Falte bis OK Folie mit "wandern" würde, wäre das ein Problem?
Oder macht solch eine Falte nur ein Problem (Kapillarwirkung) wenn die Folie anschließend wieder nach unten geführt würde?


----------



## DbSam (21. Apr. 2020)

Nein, das macht kein Problem.

Musst halt nur zusehen, dass Dir später nichts darüber wächst.
Also später immer eine Frühjahrs- und Herbstkontrolle durchführen und nachsehen, ob die Kante immer noch freiliegt.

Du kannst Dir die Falte auch oben zusammenkleben ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## jansen75 (2. Mai 2020)

So neues Update:
Wie gesagt wurde der Teich vergrößert und vertieft.
Heute wurde bis Oberkante befüllt und der Zähler abgelesen. Der Teich hat jetzt 5,8 cbm.
Filter ist ein Oase Biosmart 16.000 mit einer Pumpe mit einer theoretischen Pumpenleistung von 3.500 l/h. Förderhöhe sind bei mir ca. 50 cm, so das die Pumpe in der Praxis mit einem 1,5 Zoll Schlauch ca. 2.700 l/h fördert.
Das Teichvolumen wird also ca. alle 2 Stunden umgewälzt.
Besetzt werden soll der Teich ausschließlich mit ein paar Goldfischen.
Sauerstoffspendende Pflanzen (Tannenwedel, __ Hornkraut) sind gepflanzt, allerdings natürlich noch klein.

Ist die o.g. Technik für das Teichvolumen mit Goldfischen besetzt ausreichend?
Wieviel Goldfische wären hier für den Anfang angebracht?

Danke und Gruß 
Jan


----------



## Haggard (3. Mai 2020)

Goldfische vermehren sich auch und nicht gerade wenig. Ich würde vielleicht mit 5-6 Stück anfangen und dann sollte man beobachten, wie sich das Wasser entwickelt, sobald Du anfängst zu füttern.
Hat Dein Filter auch die passende UVC Lampe ?


----------



## jansen75 (3. Mai 2020)

Danke Dir für Deine Antwort.
Der Filter hat auch eine UVC Lampe (11 Watt) und eine maximale Leistung von 5,5 cbm/h.
Er ist vom Hersteller (Oase) wie folgt angegeben:
- ohne Fische 16 cbm
- mit Goldfischen etc. 8 cbm
- mit Koi 4 cbm
(Mein Teich mit Goldfischen hat wie gesagt 5,8 cbm)

Die Pumpe die effektiv 2,7 cbm/h fördert werde ich jetzt doch zurück schicken und mir eine größere holen.
Zur Auswahl stehen jetzt 2 Pumpen mit jeweils effektiver Leistung von 3,7 cbm/h oder 5,5 cbm/h.

Die große Pumpe (eine 6000er - effektiv 5.500) wurde am absolut oberen Limit des Durchlauf-Filters arbeiten. Ich habe hier etwas Angst, dass dieser mir unter Umständen überlaufen könnte. Dafür wird das Teichvolumen fast 1 x stündlich umgewälzt.
Die kleinere Pumpe (eine 4000er - effektiv 3.700) würde das Teichvolumen ca. in 1,5 Stunden 1 x umwälzen.

Zu welcher Pumpe würden hier die Experten raten?

An beide Pumpen soll zusätzlich ein Skimmer: https://www.oase-teichbau.de/oase-aquaskim-20 angeschlossen werden.
Reduziert dieser eigentlich zusätzlich die Pumpenleistung hinsichtlich Förderung zum Durchlauffilter?

Durchlauffilter: https://www.oase-teichbau.de/oase-biosmart-uvc-16000
große Pumpe zur Auswahl: https://www.oase-teichbau.de/oase-aquamax-eco-premium-6000
kleine Pumpe zur Auswahl: https://www.oase-teichbau.de/oase-aquamax-eco-premium-4000

(Ich hoffe die Links sind hier erlaubt.)


----------



## troll20 (3. Mai 2020)

Wenn du diesen Skimmer nutzen möchtest hast du einige Probleme. Er benötigt minimal 4000 echte Liter die deine Pumpe ziehen muss, richtig funktionieren tut er ab 6000 Liter wenn jedoch deine Pumpe maximal nur 6000 zieht wer reinigt dann den Boden? Zu den Filterangaben sag ich nur nimm die Angabe für Goldfische bei Teichen ohne Fischbesatz und die für Koiteiche nimmst für Goldfische. Filter für Koi sind einfach eine ganz andere Liga.


----------



## jansen75 (3. Mai 2020)

Danke für Deine Hinweise.
Nun bis ich wohl vollständig verwirrt. Der 16.000er Filter ist da und mit dem muss ich leben.
Wie gesagt angegeben mit Goldfischbesatz 8 cbm, mit Koi 4 cbm. Da bin ich mit meinen 5,8 cbm fast genau dazwischen.
Soll ich jetzt lieber gar keine Goldfische einsetzen oder gehen wenigsten ein paar?
So 5-6 kleine würden uns schon reichen...

Zur Pumpe:
Die 6000er hat bei einer Förderhöhe von 0,50 m bei mir noch ca. 5.500 l/h. Wenn ich da einen Skimmer mit anschließe, reduziert sich die Pumpenleistung dann am Filtereingang nochmal, so dass dort keine 5.500 l/h mehr ankommen?
Wie kann ich mir das Zusammenspiel an der Pumpe vorstellen? Skimmer ist doch die Saugseite, Durchlauffilter die Druckseite. Wie beeinflusst sich das gegenseitig hinsichtlich der Leistung?
Sorry für die Fragen, bin diesbezüglich Laie...


----------



## troll20 (3. Mai 2020)

jansen75 schrieb:


> Soll ich jetzt lieber gar keine Goldfische einsetzen oder gehen wenigsten ein paar?


Gehen tut vieles nur wie lange ist die Frage. 
Goldfische sind die Guppy des Teiches, sprich die reproduzieren sich so schnell das due in wenigen Jahren sehr viele hast.
Dazu kommt das sie auch gern wühlen um nach Nahrung zu suchen. Damit wird jedes Krümmelchen immer wieder in  schwebe gebracht was den Teich trübt und damit deine Freude am Teich selbst.
Dazu kommt das die Wasserbelastung mit den Ausscheidungen wesentlich stärker steigt. 
Zum Thema Pumpe.
Wie du richtig erkannt hast liefert sie um so höher sie Pumpen muss weniger Wasser. In deinem Beispiel liefert die 6000 L Pumpe in 0,5m Höhe nur noch 5000 Liter. Jetzt wird jedoch auch noch Energie verbraucht für das herunter ziehen des Skimmers in deinem Fall gut 2000 Liter,  dann kommen noch Leitungsverluste hinzu. Somit kommen vorraussichtlich nur noch ca. 3000 Liter an. Der Skimer braucht jedoch schon eine Leistung von ca. 5000 Liter um zu funktionieren, damit fehlen dir gut 2000 Liter. 
Jetzt sammelt sich jedoch auch noch Schmutz am Boden, wie kommt dieser in deinem Plan zum Filter?
Jetzt noch etwas zum Filter. 
Dein gewählter Typ hat keinerlei Abscheidung von Grobschmutz. Somit werden die Schwämme relativ schnell mit diesem Grobschmutz zugesetzt.  Kommen jetzt noch die Ausscheidung von Fischen hinzu beschleunigt sich das zusetzen.  Weiterhin bedeutet das Zusetzen dieser Schwämme weniger Platz für nützliche Bakterien die Giftstoffe in ungiftige Stoffe umwandeln.  Und nicht nur das . Umso mehr die Schwämme sich zusetzen um so mehr von diesen Partikeln laufen am Ende wieder zurück in den Teich. 
Usw usw usw
Wie wäre es wenn du deinen Teich erst einmal nur mit der Absaugung am Boden betreibst und dir einen kleinen Kecher für Blütenblätter usw. holst.
Dann das ganze auch noch ohne Fische.

Und du sammelst erstmal Erfahrungen mit diesem Biotop. 
Wenn dann alles Stabil einige Jahre läuft und du immer noch Fische möchtest kannst du den bestehenden Filter weiter aufrüsten und es mit einigen Fischen versuchen. 
Und sei nicht verwundert wie schnell sich leben in diesem Teich ansiedelt insbesondere weil keine Fische anwesend sind. 
Und du musst keine Sorgen haben das es dann zum Mückenpool wird, denn dafür eignen sich viel besser Regentonnen und co die keine Fressfeinde anziehen.


----------



## jansen75 (5. Mai 2020)

So ich habe jetzt nach weiteren Recherchen die Idee den Skimmer (eventuell später) separat zu betreiben, d.h. momentan bin ich auf der Suche nach einer geeigneten Teichpumpe. Es gibt scheinbar für meinen Filter mit max. Durchlauf von 5.500 l/h keine sinnvolle Kombination von Skimmer und Teichpumpe für den Filter.

Nochmal die Randbedingungen:
Teichinhalt: 5,8 m³
geplanter Besatz: ca. 5-6 Goldfische

Filter: Oase Biosmart 16.000
Er ist vom Hersteller (Oase) wie folgt angegeben:
- ohne Fische 16 cbm
- mit Goldfischen etc. 8 cbm
- mit Koi 4 cbm
Maximaler Filterdurchlauf: 5.500 m³/h

Pumpe Variante 1:
https://www.oase-teichbau.de/oase-aquamax-eco-classic-5500
Leistung bei 0,50 m Förderhöhe bei mir: ca. 4.300 l/m³

Pumpe Variante 2:
https://www.oase-teichbau.de/oase_filterpumpe_aquamax_eco_classic_3500e
Leistung bei 0,50 m Förderhöhe bei mir: ca. 2.800 l/m³

Welche Pumpe wär hier zu empfehlen?
Pumpe Variante 1: Teichumwälzung ca. alle 80 Minuten
Pumpe Variante 2: Teichumwälzung ca. alle 120 Minuten

Mit welcher Durchflussmenge sollte man den Filter für eine optimale Filterwirkung eigentlich auslasten, eher am maximalen Durchfluss oder weniger?

Danke vorab und Gruß
Jan


----------



## PaulPansen (10. Mai 2020)

Hi,

ich hatte auch den Biosmart 1600. 
Als Pumpe hatte ich die "CTF-B 5000 Teichpumpe" (kann leider noch keinen link zu Amazon posten)
Die verbraucht mit nachgemessenen 30Watt deutlich weniger als die OASE.
Hatte bei 6cbm und 10 Goldfischen immer sehr klares Wasser.

Grüße,
Paul


----------



## Christine (10. Mai 2020)

Hallo,
jetzt habe ich mir vier Seiten durchgelesen und mir stellt sich - scheinbar als Einzige - die Frage: Warum verschlammt und veralgt dein Teich, obwohl Du keine Fische hast? 
Und was kann man gegen diese Beeinflussung tun, ohne Hightech einzusetzen (was bei einem fischlosen Teich eigentlich relativ überflüssig sein sollte). 

Denn: Du installierst Technik, der für Deinen Teich mit 5 Goldfischchen reichen sollte. Aber die Einflüsse von aussen sind immer noch vorhanden und addieren sich zu den Ausscheidungen der Fische. Ergo: Entweder ist Dein Filter unterdimensioniert oder Du solltest (besser) überlegen, wie Du das Grundproblem - nämlich das Verschlammen - beheben kannst.


----------



## jansen75 (10. Mai 2020)

Vorher war überhaupt kein Filter installiert. Und das Laub von den umliegenden Bäumen fiel ungehindert in den Teich. Das soll zukünftig verhindert werden durch ein Netz im Herbst.
Des Weiteren wurden alle Pflanzen erneuert und jetzt mehr (bzw. überhaupt) sauerstoffbildende Pflanzen eingesetzt.
Zusätzlich noch die neuen Filteranlage, ich hoffe jetzt wird es besser.


----------



## Christine (10. Mai 2020)

Also fängst Du im Grunde bei Null wieder an. Dann schließe ich mich René an: Das muss sich erst einmal einspielen. 
Und auch wenn es hart ist, erst einmal (ohne Fische) beobachten und die Natur machen lassen. Eventuell manuell eingreifen und mit dem Kescher Laub angeln. Und dann erst mal schauen, wo die Reise hingeht. Diese ganze Filtergeschichte ist zwar toll, aber ohne Arbeit geht es meistens nicht. Was hilft die schönste UVC, wenn bei Dir die Fadenalgen wuchern?


----------



## jansen75 (11. Mai 2020)

Christine schrieb:


> Also fängst Du im Grunde bei Null wieder an. Dann schließe ich mich René an: Das muss sich erst einmal einspielen.
> Und auch wenn es hart ist, erst einmal (ohne Fische) beobachten und die Natur machen lassen. Eventuell manuell eingreifen und mit dem Kescher Laub angeln. Und dann erst mal schauen, wo die Reise hingeht. Diese ganze Filtergeschichte ist zwar toll, aber ohne Arbeit geht es meistens nicht. Was hilft die schönste UVC, wenn bei Dir die Fadenalgen wuchern?


Ja da hast Du Recht. Der Teich wurde vergrößert und neu angelegt. Moment ist er seit 2 Wochen komplett befüllt und bepflanzt. Bepflanzung sieht momentan eher spärlich aus, aber aus Erfahrung wuchern die Pflanzen ja ziemlich. Fische sind dann in ein paar Wochen geplant, je nach dem wie sich alles entwickelt.
Die Filteranlage mit Pumpe und Skimmer kommt hoffentlich noch diese Woche, damit ich Sie am Wochenende einbauen kann.


----------



## jansen75 (14. Mai 2020)

So heute Filter und Skimmer gekauft, soll am kommenden Wochenende installiert werden.
Und was sehe ich als ich nach Hause komme?
Die ersten Algen im Teich!
Als erstes Sofortmittel einen Algenvernichter (AlgoFree von Tetra - Baumarktware) dem Teich zugegeben bevor es noch schlimmer wird.
Kann ich jetzt am Wochenende trotzdem die Starterbakterien zugeben oder nicht?
Teich ist jetzt 3 Wochen bepflanzt und befüllt.

P.S. Bin erstmal mittelmäßig gefrustet...


----------



## Whyatt (14. Mai 2020)

Lass der Natur ihren Lauf. Rin bisschen grünes Wasser tut nicht weh und pendelt sich irgendwann ein. Die Starterbakterien würde ich dazu tun oder einfach warten... siedeln sich von alleine an. Gegen die Schwebealgen hättest du anstelle von Chemie auch Wasserflöhe reinkippen können. Solange keine Fische drin sind vermehren die sich wie verrückt und ernähren sich von den Schwebealgen. Wenn dann alles läuft wären sie dann schon das Erstfutter für deine Fische.
Kein Streß
Grüße


----------



## jansen75 (14. Mai 2020)

Also war das Algenmittel jetzt kein grundsätzlicher Fehler? Mir sind jetzt im Nachhinein plötzlich Bedenken gekommen ob das so gut war und ich nicht die sich entwickelnde Teichbiologie zerstört habe.
Also am Wochenende wird der Filter mit Starterbakterien in Betrieb genommen und dann werde ich weiter sehen.

Ich frage mich nur woher jetzt schon die Algen kommen?
Es dürften doch kaum Nährstoffe im Teich sein. Unten ist die blanke Folie und in den kleinen Pflanzkörben ist ja nicht viel Erde bzw. Substrat drin.
Einzig ein paar große Natursteine liegen in der Flachzone, diese waren vorher bei uns im Steingarten. Dort wurde aber nie gedüngt.


----------



## Christine (14. Mai 2020)

jansen75 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur woher jetzt schon die Algen kommen?


In Wasser sind auch immer Nährstoffe, es sei denn, Du verwendest destilliertes Wasser. Stell mal ein sauberes Glas Leitungswasser auf die Fensterbank in die Sonne und warte, was passiert...das Substrat Deiner Pflanzen und der Staub auf den Steinen, Blütenstaub aus der Luft (wir haben Frühling!) - es gibt soviele Möglichkeiten...



jansen75 schrieb:


> Also war das Algenmittel jetzt kein grundsätzlicher Fehler?


Nein, der Hersteller freut sich immer über Umsatz. Die ersten Algen sind verstorben und bilden das Futter für die nächsten Algen. Dann braucht man eine größere Flasche. Davon leben die...


----------



## Whyatt (14. Mai 2020)

Lass den Teich erstmals grün werden und warte bis er von alleine klar wird. Dann weisst du es hat sich ein Gleichgewicht zwischen Algen und Zooplankton eingestellt. Auch die Pflanzen sollten dann schon mehr Nährstoffe zehren.
Dann würde ich erst nach Fischen schauen. Also vielleicht ab September. Damit sie genügend Zeit haben sich auf den Winter vorzubereiten.


----------



## jansen75 (15. Mai 2020)

Wie gesagt das Algenmittel war eine Erstmaßnahme um die Algen einzudämmen, damit diese anfangs jetzt nicht überhand nehmen.
Am Wochenende jetzt geht der Filter mit Starterbakterien in Betrieb.
Hauptsächlich hatte ich Bedenken, das sich das Algenmittel nicht mit den Starterbakterien verträgt.
Die UVC-Lampe ist anfangs ja sowieso aus.
Auf Dauer sollte der Teich dann ohne Algenmittel funktionieren. Erst dann sind Fische geplant.


----------



## jansen75 (19. Mai 2020)

So kurzes Update:
Am vergangenen Wochenende die Technik (Filter, Pumpe, Skimmer) in Betrieb genommen, einschl. Starterbakterien.
UVC-Lampe habe ich aufgrund der Starterbakterien wie empfohlen noch aus gelassen.
Momentan läuft alles ganz gut, das Wasser ist noch etwas trüb (eher so graublau), Algen sind kaum noch zu sehen, ob das nun am Filter oder dem Algenmittel liegt, weiß ich nicht. Im Filter befinden sich schon einigen Algen, die wurden ganz gut rausgefiltert.
Ich werde das Ganze jetzt 14 Tage so laufen lassen und dann die UVC-Lampe dazuschalten.

Gleichzeitig habe ich den Oase Swimskim 50 in Betrieb genommen und muss sagen das das Teil ganz gut funktioniert. Ich habe es mittels Zeitschaltuhr immer 1 Stunde an und 1 Stunde aus. Er saugt zuverlässig alles ab was oben so schwimmt und auch die integrierte Belüftungsfunktion funktioniert gut.
Mein Teich hat ca. 12 m² Wasseroberfläche, aber ich denke schon das der größere Skimmer die richtige Wahl war, schon allein des größeren Filterkorbes wegen.


----------



## jansen75 (11. Juni 2020)

So wieder ein kurzes Update:
Mittlerweile läuft auch seit 14 Tagen die UVC-Lampe und das Wasser ist mittlerweile sehr klar. Den Filter musste ich bisher noch gar nicht sauber machen, er ist kaum verschmutzt. Bei der Kontrolle des Filters habe ich festgestellt, dass sich dort drin auch schon allerhand Kleinstlebewesen (Miniwürmer o.ä.) tummeln. Ich werte das als gutes Zeichen, dass die Biologie in Gang gekommen ist und funktioniert.
Letzte Woche ein großer Schreck: Der Teich hat Wasser verloren! nach Prüfung stellte sich heraus, dass sich das Erdreich im Bereich des Bachlaufes noch etwas gesetzt hatte und dadurch permanent kleinere Wassermengen über den Rand liefen. Das wurde korrigiert und jetzt kontrolliere ich des Wasserstand erstmal täglich. Ergebnis: nach 5 Tagen einen "Wasserverlust" von 4 mm. Also alles im Rahmen.


----------



## Whyatt (11. Juni 2020)

Super. Weiter so. Mach die Uvc ruhig auch mal wieder aus wenn das Wasser klar ist und schalte es bei Bedarf wieder zu.
Die aktuellen Temperaturen und der geringere Lichteinfall hemmen die Schwebealgen auch zur Zeit.


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Juli 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Von einem Bachlauf am Filter würde ich im allgemeinen wegen den dadurch verursachten größeren Temperaturschwankungen abraten. Es sei denn, er ist wirklich sehr kurz. Keinen großartigen Wasserfall konstruieren, denke an die dauernde Geräuschentwicklung.


Temperaturschwankungen ? Erklär mal was du meinst.
Geräuschentwicklung.....meine Frau will extra wieder was haben....derzeit alles zu gewachsen und es plätschert nix mehr.


----------

